# Ran's 50gal.. past and present



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi guys...

Since there are no post in this section yet.. let me start off by posting a pic of my current 3footer..or 50 gal...

Start!!









Growth...yay!!









More Messy plant grow out phase


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Submitted for APC competition at 90%.. 20th i think..yay









After competition neglect!! plants grew too damn fast..lol..









30% completion to ADA in April


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

50% 









70% completion (current state)









Comments are welcomed..


----------



## Suzanne (Mar 11, 2006)

fabulous looking tank - how do you post your pics like that?


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks for the comments Suzanne..

The pics are just linked up from which ever site you uploaded them from..
When you post a reply to the thread just click on that little mountain picture at the tool bar and cut and paste the URL into that little prompt.. then you're all set.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

beautiful ran!!!

How did they do in the compitions?? 
Its so neat because i remeber you showing me the picks before hand... I love to see progression photos


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

way to go ran, your picts broke the forum  j/k


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

it did?? 
i'll go post pics of the 15gal now...Muahhahahaha!!
Anyway..some stats for the tank...

lights - 4x39watts T5 HO
Co2 - 4bps solenoid regulated, mixed in reactor
Cooling - 4xDIY 12v DC fans, Temp at 24-26 degress celcius
Filtration - Eheim 2028
Weekly Dosage : 
No3 - 40ppm
Po4 - 7ppm
K - 30ppm
Seachem iron - 60ml
Seachem flopurish - 60ml

Yup.. its running on the high side of things.. but so far its doing pretty well..


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

well..did some trimming and tidying up on sunday.. hopefully it grows out well..
*crosses fingers*

heres what it looks like now...









Thinking of removing all the polygonum (red plant on left front) away cos its a little distracting and makes the picture look messy.. also probably going to tidy up more of the left foreground..

 what do you guys think?? would that be better??

Also check out the new resident Corydoras griseus..!! so cuuuuute!! haaha
oh..what the heck.. heres a closeup..


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I personally love where the red plant is... Reminds me of an approching fire, but the forest that is close is still calm...

Almost like a painting, everyone sees somthing different.. ^^


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

well..tidied up the tank a little and got more focused... its still dark on the right side but its visible in real life.. its the photo. However, i feel is close to completion...










Now for my final magic ingredient.. that i have yet to add to all the pics yet..
kekeke... Autumn anyone?


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Wow amazing, I would be aplauding you right now if I wasn't typing. Do you find the red plants are harder to keep, I heard red plants need more iron. Anyways concrats on a job well done.


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks Tyler..
I hope my plan works out for this tank.. which reminds me i must go collect e stuff..
As for the red plants..i dont find much difficulty in them.. Actually they are the ones that are growing the fastest in this tank. It depends on what kind of plant you pick actually and its also mostly related to No3.


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

So... its finally done!!!

ADA 06 anyone??

I present... Autumn Dance....










Lots of work done for this photo.. but i'm glad its turned out pretty good..

Comments welcomed... not that i can change anything now..haha..


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

a masterpiece!!!

i'd love to see some close ups...

edit: what fish do you have in there? plant list?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wonderful ran!!!!!! 

Whats on the bottom there for the leaves?....I just love it.


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

It's good enough to make me want to start a planted tank myself . Is that you only tank?


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words guys..

The plant and fish list..hmm... taht is pretty long so i'll just give a slightly summarised version..

1) Rotala macrandra 'green'
2) Rotala rotundifolia
3) Rotala rotundifolia 'green'
4) Blyxa japonica
5) Ludwigia inclinata
6) Ludwigia arcuata
7) Mini pellia
8 ) Cryptocoryne sp. (about 5-6 species)
9) Java ferns (another 5-6 species)
10) Christmas moss
11) Bolbitis heudelotti 
12) Marsilea sp.
13) Hairgrass (2 strains)
14) Hygrophilia sp. pantanal

Fish
1) Axelrodia reisei
2) Corydoras hastatus
3) Microrasboras maculata
4) Microrasboras merah
5) Microrasboras sp. 'south thailand'
6) Microrasboras brigittae
7) Microrasboras erythromicron
8) Sphaerichthys osphromenoides
9) Sphaerichthys vaillanti
10) Currently undescribed sp. of Bristlenose

Whew!!


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

For leaves i just picked up some from the roadside (most probably forom the rain tree)... boiled them over twice and then soaked them for a day... its now been in the tank for a week and the fauna is doing fine..

I have 6-7 other tanks.. but this is the one im currently working on..


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

love the green carpet! That is a work of art and I don't think I will ever go that far with a planted tank. Great pics. I don't have patience to work on a tnak like that I'm sure I would rearrange it all the time.


----------



## Plant Crazy (Mar 24, 2006)

Very nice tank! Should do very well in the AGA 2006 competition. Good luck! Your ludwigia arcuata (back right?) and rotala provide a beautiful contrast. What is the beautiful fine leaved green plant in the centre?


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Nightowl.. i have the same problem.. i am constantly having itchy fingers since i see it all the time in my room.. so i meddle with it a lot.. but they last few weeks i've had to keep telling myself not to touch it too much b4 the photoshoot..haha. Its quite a high maintenance tank...think i'll go with something lower in effort next time..haha.

PC.. its Rotala rotundifolia "green"


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

ranmasatome said:


> Submitted for APC competition at 90%.. 20th i think..yay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What days will you be open this week. Im interested in the red rock anemone. Do you have more than one?


----------

